# Treadmills



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Has anyone used a treadmill with their dogs? It's starting to heat up where we live, and I can only imagine how the summer will be. I may be able to get her used to the pool, but that means more time grooming for me. I found a link to a dog specific treadmill called the DogPacer, though I've seen dogs run on regular human treadmills, too.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I will be really interested in following this thread. I am 70, and can not give my Spoo as much exercise as I would like (or as he would like!). Now that it is winter with icy sidewalks, trails, etc I simply can't risk falls with 2 artificial knees. So I have certainly thought of this as one way to give him more exercise.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I have tried Abbey on the treadmill (regular one) just to see how she would react and she was ok, I'm sure if I wanted to get her use to it everyday she'd be fine with it. Dolly really watches me when I go on it, but usually keeps her distance, I've thought about seeing what her reaction to it might be. I don't really need an extra exercise outlet for them at this point, but if I did, I'd definitely use the treadmill for them. When I did try Abby out on it I put a good padded harness on her with a short leash, I held the leash and stood beside the treadmill. It's important to start really slow, treat and make it fun.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I did some treadmill training with one of my Great Danes as well as my Bengal cat. We got to the point where they'd be on it for a minute or two, but then I sort of gave up on it. I just took it slow and used positive training methods and it wasn't too hard. I think if I had been more motivated to stick with it, I would've had a dog and cat who could run on the treadmill  I used an actual human treadmill, both because Danes don't fit on those little dog ones, and because if you're going to drop the $$$ on a treadmill, might as well get one the humans can use too.


----------

